# BMQ in Laval



## davidk (7 Feb 2005)

Well, this isn't a "joining the CF" story, it's more of an "at the CF" story, which is still in progress. I'm at Reserve BMQ in Laval, training to be with the Black Watch. Follow it if you wish, comments are always appreciated.

http://davidkrystal.blogspot.com/


----------



## Da_man (7 Feb 2005)

Im on SQ in Laval


----------



## JediElf (24 Feb 2005)

Hey man, good site...I left a few pointers for ya that I learned from experience.


----------



## Da_man (3 Apr 2005)

Why did you stop updating?  It brought me good memories...


----------



## davidk (3 Apr 2005)

I've got little to no free time on my hands. However, expect an update tomorrow, and a big one at that.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (3 Apr 2005)

Ah...good ol 4 Vandoos...

I did my BMQ there...so many memories..  :dontpanic:


----------



## davidk (5 Apr 2005)

Yeah, the 4 VanDoos are great. So many interesting characters.

Update's posted. I'll try to keep it up at a regular pace, and there should be some good subject material; we have one more week at the armoury and then off to CFB Farnham for the fun stuff.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (5 Apr 2005)

Dude...I hate the Vandoos with a passion.  Being an english person who requested an english course, only to have half your corse staff being hardcore anti-english @ssholes, they tend to make your life hell.  

Heck, I was jacked up by one of them for trying to speak english to a 4R22R mcpl.  He pulled me in front of their little beaver doo hicky on their parade square and made me read the motto "regiment francais du canada" and told me in a french slang "learn the fuk'n language" and walked off....


----------



## davidk (5 Apr 2005)

The language barrier can be harsh. I asked for an English section too, but we're lucky to have an awesome section commander (I don't know if it's proper to name names but he's a fairly well known MCpl from RMR) who won't let us get pushed around by 4R22R staff (he'll force re-tests if they're not in English and such). Now, the accepted rule is that the person speaking to you speaks the language of their choice, and you speak the language of yours. Since the army should be functionally bilingual, it's good practice for a lot of people, and we _should_ be functional in both, at least in my opinion. Most of the hardcore anti-English staff is working another BMQ alongside ours. It's hilarious to hear a recruit get jacked for speaking English at the other end of the parade square, then see a 4R22R Corporal try the same to one of our guys and get shot down by the RMR MCpl.


----------

